# couple pics from last week/weekend



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

me and a buddy im getting into bass fishing so i can have someone to go with all the time


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I caught a couple today on a firetiger inline spinner about that same size as in the first pic. Hardly any bluegill or bass up near shore. All mine hit at least 50ft out.

Very fun on ultralight tackle and 6lb test.


----------

